# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Skype και χρεώσεις(credits) ~ |Tι ισχύει;

## georgep800

Έχω την εξής απορία σχετικά με το skype. Βλέπω στο site ότι θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις credits, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν αγοράσεις πχ 10 ευρώ πόσες κλήσεις θα μπορείς να κάνεις. Ή ποια είναι τέλος πάντως η χρέωση για την κάθε κλήση. Μιλάμε πάντα για κλήσεις προς σταθερά εδώ στην Ελλάδα.

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## striants

check this: http://www.skype.com/prices/callrates/

----------


## nickolas2005

Με τα 10ε περίπου 10 ώρες...

----------


## georgep800

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια! Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται!
Αρκεί μόνο να είναι και αξιόπιστο(να μην έχει καθυστερήσεις στον ήχο κτλ...).

----------


## georgep800

Έχω αποφασίσει να εγγραφώ στην υπηρεσία. Μήπως δίνουν τίποτα free credits για καμιά δωρεάν κλήση να το τεστάρω πριν αγοράσω credits;

----------


## spartak

Οχι δε δίνουν. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας τους καλώντας δωρεάν κάποιον άλλο χρήστη που έχει skype. Αυτό θα σου δώσει μια εικόνα για την ποιότητα της γραμμής σου. Λάβε υπόψιν ότι υπάρχει πάγιο τέλος κλήσης 4 λεπτά σε κάθε κλήση κάτι που καθιστά ασύμφορη την επιλογή του για μικρής διάρκειας κλήσεις

----------


## georgep800

Kαι το πάγιο τέλος κλήσης πόσο είναι περίπου;

----------


## spartak

4 λεπτά του ευρώ ανά κλήση

----------


## georgep800

Όντως ασύμφορο είναι έτσι... Σχεδόν όλες οι κλήσεις θα είναι λιγότερο απο 4 λεπτά...

Αν κάνω σωστά τους υπολογισμούς, τα 10 ευρώ είναι περίπου 2,5 ώρες... Να εγγραφώ στην υπηρεσία άραγε; :Thinking:

----------


## spartak

Υπάρχουν αρκετές επιλογές πλέον που υποστηρίζουν και sip σε αντίθεση με το skype. θα σου πρότεινα είτε voipdiscount είτε webacall

----------


## africa_twin

> Όντως ασύμφορο είναι έτσι... Σχεδόν όλες οι κλήσεις θα είναι λιγότερο απο 4 λεπτά...
> 
> Αν κάνω σωστά τους υπολογισμούς, τα 10 ευρώ είναι περίπου 2,5 ώρες... Να εγγραφώ στην υπηρεσία άραγε;


Κάνεις κάποιο λαθάκι! Ο spartak μιλάει για 4 λεπτά του € και συ μιλάς για 4 λεπτά της ώρας  :No no:

----------


## georgep800

> Υπάρχουν αρκετές επιλογές πλέον που υποστηρίζουν και sip σε αντίθεση με το skype. θα σου πρότεινα είτε voipdiscount είτε webacall


Το voipdiscount όσο καιρό το χρησιμοποιούσα για κλήσεις εδώ στην Ελλάδα με SIP μέσω wi-f και δεν έμεινα και πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Υπήρχε σημαντική καθυστέρηση! Μπορεί βέβαια και να οφειλόταν και στο δίκτυο μου...
Το webacall δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. Θα του ρίξω μια ματιά να δω αν λέει κάτι...
Λέω να δώσω 10 ευρώ στο Skype, να δω τι λέει και αυτό...





> Κάνεις κάποιο λαθάκι! Ο spartak μιλάει για 4 λεπτά του € και συ μιλάς για 4 λεπτά της ώρας


Το κατάλαβα μιας και το διευκρινίζει ακριβώς απο κάτω. Το σχόλιο μου πήγαινε στο γεγονός ότι είναι ασύμφορο για μικρής διάρκειας κλήσεις για τις οποίες εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι...

----------


## nickolas2005

Αν δεν θες το skype, πάνε στο icall.

----------


## Fisico

Γιατί δεν έχετε αναφέρει το Skype Pro ?
Σου δίνει _απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις_, μόνο με 27,60 € (μαζί με το ΦΠΑ) _για έναν χρόνο_.

Δεν συμφέρει? Ούτε να μετράς πόσο χρεώνεσαι για κάθε κλήση ούτε τίποτα. Βέβαια δεν αφορά κλήσεις προς κινητά.

----------


## spartak

Δε συμφέρει. εχει το πάγιο τέλος κλήσης που λέγαμε και επίσης πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιείς με τον υπολογιστή ανοικτό, σε αντίθεση με sip παρόχους (εκτός και αν έχεις κάποιο ασύρματο ειδικό τηλέφωνο)

----------


## Fisico

> 4 λεπτά του ευρώ ανά κλήση


Δηλαδή, εκτός των 27,60 € ανά έτος θα χρεώνομαι και με 0,04 € ανά κλήση ;
Μα δεν το λέει πουθενά μέσα στο site του Skype αυτό...

----------


## ariadgr

> Δηλαδή, εκτός των 27,60 € ανά έτος θα χρεώνομαι και με 0,04 € ανά κλήση ;
> Μα δεν το λέει πουθενά μέσα στο site του Skype αυτό...


www.skype.com/intl/en/allfeatures/skypepro/?country=GR

Τελευταία γραμμή της σελίδας:
* Connection fee and fair usage policies apply.

----------


## Fisico

Μα δεν λέει για το "Skype Pro", αλλά γι'αυτούς που αγοράζουν μονάδες στο Skype Credit: 


> Connection fees only apply to calls made using Skype Credit.


O μόνος περιορισμός είναι τούτος:




> Skype reserves the right to impose fair usage limits on the maximum number of minutes provided free of charge per user per month (for example 3,000 minutes per month).


Έχω λάθος;

----------


## ariadgr

> Μα δεν λέει για το "Skype Pro", αλλά γι'αυτούς που αγοράζουν μονάδες στο Skype Credit: 
> 
> Έχω λάθος;


Έχεις λάθος, στο link που σου έδωσα παραπάνω γράφει: 

"Skype Pro subscribers pay nothing per minute*** to call landlines within the same country."

και το αστεράκι επεξηγείται παρακάτω:

* Connection fee and fair usage policies apply.

----------


## sv2evs

> Γιατί δεν έχετε αναφέρει το Skype Pro ?
> Σου δίνει _απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις_, μόνο με 27,60 € (μαζί με το ΦΠΑ) _για έναν χρόνο_.
> 
> Δεν συμφέρει? Ούτε να μετράς πόσο χρεώνεσαι για κάθε κλήση ούτε τίποτα. Βέβαια δεν αφορά κλήσεις προς κινητά.


Τελικά χρεώνει αυτό το Skype Pro ? Πλήρωσα με την προϋπόθεση οτι μπορώ να κάνω απεριόριστα ! Έλεος. :Thinking: 

υ.γ SkypeIn αριθμό αν επιλέξω μια απο τις χώρες (δεν έχει Ελλάδα) θα μπορώ να μιλάω τζάμπα απεριόριστα σε εκείνη την χώρα;

----------


## sv2evs

είδα και εγώ το connection fee κτλ..απορία: Αν κάνω skype in αριθμό π.χ αμερικής..θα μπορώ να τηλεφωνήσω τζάμπα (όπως λέει) σε Αμερικάνικα νούμερα;  :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> είδα και εγώ το connection fee κτλ..απορία: Αν κάνω skype in αριθμό π.χ αμερικής..θα μπορώ να τηλεφωνήσω τζάμπα (όπως λέει) σε Αμερικάνικα νούμερα;


Οχι, καμία σχέση.
Για να τηλεφωνήσεις δωρεάν* σε Αμερικάνικα νούμερα, πρέπει να βρίσκεσαι στην Αμερική.
(*δωρεάν στο Skype Pro, με connection fee)

----------


## sv2evs

> Οχι, καμία σχέση.
> Για να τηλεφωνήσεις δωρεάν* σε Αμερικάνικα νούμερα, πρέπει να βρίσκεσαι στην Αμερική.
> (*δωρεάν στο Skype Pro, με connection fee)


Μάλιστα..θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε δηλαδή να δούμε κανένα νούμερο στην Ελλάδα απο το skype για να αξίζει τον κόπο. Έκανα και εγώ το SkypePro, αλλά μάλλον τζάμπα το έκανα γιατί απλά δεν συμφέρει και τόσο για μικρής διάρκειας κλήσεις. :Sad:

----------

